# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الدستوري >  استفسار عن المشاركة

## اشرف سعد الدين

تحية و احتراماً و تقديرا
سبق أن أرسلت بعض المشاركات للمنتدى الطيب و بالفعل تم انزالها بالمنتدى، ثم أرسلت مشاركة خاصة بأثر الحكم بعدم الدستورية وفقاً لآخر التعديلات فوجدت نزول العنوان فقط دون تفصيلات الموضوع ، فبرجاء الرد بشأن السبب في ذلك حتى أتمكن من إنزال المشاركة .
مع خالص شكري و امتناني
أشرف سعد الدين المحامي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مرحبا بك أ . أشرف سعد الدين المحامى فى المنتدى* ...
*لاحظنا فعلا أنك قمت بعمل موضوع ايداع أسباب الطعن وتم نزوله على أكمل وجه الى المنتدى أما المشاركة الخاصة بأثر الحكم بعدم الدستورية فموجود العنوان فقط ...ولا يوجد أى تدخل من المنتدى فى أيا من الموضوعان فنحن نرحب باثراء المنتدى بالهادف من الموضوعات* 
*أعتقد أن الكمبيوتر الخاص بك يحتاج الى ويندوز جديد ....*
*يمكنك انزال الموضوع أولا الى صفحة وورد ثم اعادة انزاله من صفحة الوورد الى المنتدى وسينزل باذن الله ...*
*خالص تحياتى لشخصكم الكريم*

----------


## smsma

مرحبا اخي الكريم وشكرا على مشاركتك معنا بالمنتدى
فضلاً ... ان كنت تقوم بنقل الموضوع عن طريق ملف وورد فقم بالضغط على هذه الاداة  قبل كتابة الموضوع لإلغاء تفعيلها ...وتجدها اسفل شمال صندوق الادوات
- ان كان الموضوع كبير جدا ..فقم بتقسيمه الى عدة مشاركات
حاول مرة اخرى ونحن فى انتظارك

----------

